

FoI Request: Theresa May's Internet History - marcuspovey
http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/theresa_mays_internet_history

======
lambersley
Canada has a similar request for information provision in its Act. (1) Though
its an outdated process that requires the submitter to print and mail by post,
it may produce the same results.

NB: A 2011 study of like countries placed Canada "dead last" in terms of
freedom-of-information laws. (2)

(1) <http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/350-57-eng.asp>

(2) [http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/918732--study-
ran...](http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/918732--study-ranks-canada-
s-freedom-of-information-laws-dead-last)

